# Spoon made from a bottom bouncer...



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I found this on an Italian website....

http://xoomer.alice.it/cjbur/a_cheppianetor.htm


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

those silly italians.lol.(im 1/2 its ok for me to say that )

it is pretty inventive. bet it cast a mile.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

nice! Gotta love that someone thought of that.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Use a good bottom bouncer to make a casting spoon, Silly Italians. lol


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Searching Italian fishing websites...too much time on your hands?


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

buta boom, butta bing


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I can't read it.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> I can't read it.



It says: You take a da bottom a bouncer and you smasha da lead. You benda da lead and you put on some a da foil and you catcah da fish.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

> It says: You take a da bottom a bouncer and you smasha da lead. You benda da lead and you put on some a da foil and you catcah da fish.





Now THAT was funny. (I can say that too ez.)


----------

